# أطول بنت فى العالم كله!!!



## dodo jojo (24 يونيو 2010)

هااااااااى انا جايبلكم صورة بنت طويله اوووووووووى تعتبر اطول بنت فى العالم لدرجة ان شكلها يضحك....تعالوا شوفوها


































































































































































































































































يارب متكونوش اتخضيتوا من طولها....قصدى من قصرها.....مالبومبه اخدتوها...ههههههههههه...تعيشوا وتاخدوا غيرها...ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه....بااااااااااااى...اخوكم DODO JOJO....


----------



## روماني زكريا (25 يونيو 2010)

تصدق طويله اوي 
ماشي لما ابقي اعملها فيك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 يونيو 2010)

*مقبوله منك يا دودو​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 يونيو 2010)

*اووووووووووووووووووووك 
دا المقلب التانى بعدهم هههههههههه
شكرا دودو
*​


----------



## dodo jojo (25 يونيو 2010)

هههه....شكرا على المرورات المميزه دى شباب


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 يونيو 2010)

*ميرسي دودو*​


----------



## back_2_zero (27 يونيو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*يا خررررررررررررابى *
*انا بجد كان نفسى اشوف شكلها عامل ازاى *​


----------



## dodo jojo (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههه..مشكورين اصحابى على المرورات العسل دى*


----------



## tasoni queena (14 سبتمبر 2010)

الصورة مش باينة عندى

ههههههههههه​


----------



## النهيسى (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*رائع جدااا

هههههههههه

مقلب حلو*


----------



## dodo jojo (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*ههههههه..مشكورين اصحابى على المرورات*


----------



## مايكل زكريا (28 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههه جميلة جميلة قوووووووووووى
​


----------



## kalimooo (3 أكتوبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه
روعة يا دودو
ايه دة يا معلم


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (5 أكتوبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كده يا دودو ماشي


----------



## dodo jojo (6 أكتوبر 2010)

خخخخخخخخخخخخ..وضحكت عليكوا..هههههههههه..مشكورين اصحابى على المرورات


----------



## انريكي (6 أكتوبر 2010)

الله ايسامحك 

هههههههههه

جدا جميل

الرب يباركك


----------



## dodo jojo (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا انريكى..على المرور*


----------

